# Best pentatonic scale video!!



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've been practicing the a minor pentatonic for a while. It's the first one you're supposed to learn right? So I'm fairly condident that I can do all 5 positions without too much thinking. Then I started looking at all the scales that need to be learned and I was thinking how the heck do you memorize all that. Then I watched the video below. So I practiced the A minor pentatonic his way, well maybe a slight variation but I can now walk up the neck and be in A minor without too much thought. Then I was thinking, I wonder.... I have no idea what the notes are for the G minor pentatonic. But I applied his lesson, played the G note on the low E string and followed the exact same pattern and I was able to walk up the neck in G minor and have no idea as to what the notes were. I think this is the coolest lesson I have watched to date.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is a really good video! I am already doing this, little did I know.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I know, and the best part is the pattern repeats no matter what your first note is. Why is this the only guy teaching this? A minor pentatonic was getting boring. I'm learning the fingerboard so much faster now


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That was the first of his vids that I saw.

I had an "aha" moment when he mentioned using your index finger on the root note ascending and the ring finger decending on the scales.
Also, the single pattern makes it easier to digest. I was aware of the shapes of the scales and how they interlocked, but this did help.

I subbed to his channel, he's a Canuck too.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

This lesson felt like an epiphany for me. I watched the video twice, went into the music room and nailed the pattern first time. Now instead of A minor pentatonic ad nauseum, I can pick any "root" and travel up the neck. I keep my Snark turned on so I can see what the notes are as go up an unfamiliar scale.. I'm not memorizing but I figure repetition will help in that regard.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I like the way that Stich approaches this idea. I learned a slightly (more position and theory intensive) way, but it all comes down to how he does it. A more intense way of learning this is by making yourself start any one Octave scale in any position with every finger on your fret hand. That approach is not for everyone though, it can be brutal and torturous.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> I like the way that Stich approaches this idea. I learned a slightly (more position and theory intensive) way, but it all comes down to how he does it. A more intense way of learning this is by making yourself start any one Octave scale in any position with every finger on your fret hand. That approach is not for everyone though, it can be brutal and torturous.


This last bit sounds like Twister only for hands! I always liked Twister especially after a couple of drinks.


----------

